# اكاديمية اللحام المصرية المعتمدة



## islam2a (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اكاديمية اللحام المصرية
لاى شخص يريد ان ينمى قدراتة فى مجال اللحام
او يريد ان يحصل على دورات متخصصة فى اللحام
مع العلم ان الاكاديمية تعطى منهج اجنبى و تمنح شهادات معتمده عالميا فى مجال اللحام
وتابعة لل AWS و ASME و API​ 

الفروع ووسائل الاتصال

القاهرة 
شارع 6 أكتوبر (ترعة الاسماعيلية) – شبرا الخيمة
القليوبية (مسطرد) / ص . ب 916 جازين
Tel - (+202) 4745555 (8 Lines) / Fax - (+202) 2205956
E-Mail : ewa_cairo*********** 

الاسكندرية 
شارع جرجس الطويل – المنشية الصغرى
Tel - (+203) 4865810 / Fax - (+203) 4874975 
E-Mail : egyptian_welding_academy***********
الكيلو 23طريق اسكندرية مصر الصحراوى – العامرية 
Tel - (+203) 470003 / 35​


----------



## mkr1982 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

يا أخوانا الأكاديمية دى مقلب انا لسه مخلص فيها قرص الشهر اللى فات وباندم على الفلوس اللى انا دفعتها
الاكاديمية دى بس لو حد عايز ياخد شهادة فى مجال التفتيش على اللحام علشان يشتغل بيها وللعلم قرصات التفتيش دى غالية اول قرص فى التفتيش ب 750 جنيه للطلبة


----------



## islam2a (4 سبتمبر 2006)

يا بشمهندس مع احترامى لكلامك انا عايز اقولك حاجة
الاكاديمية دى مش مقلب ذى م انت بتقول
الاكاديمية دى بتدى شهادات معترف بيها فى اللحامات و ممكن تتاكد من الكلام دة فى مواقع اللحامات على النت
و بعدين شهادات مجال التفتيش على اللحام دى حاجة مهمة فى مجال اللحام مش لعب عيال وكمان مطلوبة عمليا فى الشركات و المؤسسات الصناعية الكبرى وممكن تتاكد من اهمية الشهادات دى من الناس المتخصصة فى المجال دة
وكمان عايز اقولك حاجة 
لما تكون سعر القرص او الدورة 750 جنية دى مش حاجة غالية اوى بالنسبة لشهادة خبرة معتمدة فى مجال الهندسة و تعتبر ارخص من شهادات كتير فى تخصصات اخرى علشان مفيش حاجة ببلاش دلوقت فى مجالات التخصص .. دا حتى القرصات بتاعة العيال الصغيره (الدروس الخصوصية) بقت فى حدود 200 الى 500 جنية . فمبالك ان دة قرص هندسى و بيديك شهادة خبرة معتمدة .. عايزو يكون بكام ؟؟؟
وعلى العموم اديك خت الشهادة و استفدت من دراستها
ومسيرها فى يوم حتنفعك


----------



## mkr1982 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

انا خدت الشهادة اه بس مااستفدتش والكلام اللى اتقل فى القرص كله انا كنت عرفه من الكلية
وانا عارف ان الشهادات دى مهم وده اللى انا قلته انه لو حد كان محتاجها فى شغله ياخدها ولكن ماحدش يروح ياخدها كده علشان يستفيد لانه بش هيستفيد غير بالشهادة ولو مااشتغلش بيه تبقى مالهاش لازمة
وعايز لقولك حاجة للناس اللى بتفكر تروح ماحدش يصدق كلام م/فاروق عميد الاكاديمية علشان ده راجل مابينفذ حاجة من كلمه وبيفشر كتير


----------



## moohha85 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

_[FRAME="11 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أنا أوافق كلام mkr1982 لأن كل الكلام اللي قالوا معظمه صحيح._


----------



## islam2a (6 سبتمبر 2006)

على العموم مفيش مشكلة من كل اللى قلتوة
بس انا عايز اوضح حاجة مهمة
الاكاديمية دى مش بتاعتى ولا بتاعت ابويا علشان اكتب عنها !!!!
كل ما فى الامر ان انا سالت عنها و جبت عنها معلومات و حطتها فى موضوع لعل اى حد ممكن يستفيد منها 

وعلى اى حال ... اختلاف الراى لا يفسد فى الود قضية

وانا بشكركم على الردود مع كامل احترامى لكم


----------



## mkr1982 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

وانا كمان باشكرك وكل اللى انا قلته كان قصدى منه ان ماحدش يدفع فلوس فى حاجة ممكن مايستفديش منها اوى وممكن يروح مكان تانى يستفيد منه اكتر
واللى عايز ياخد دورات ممكن يروح الدومبسكو ناس كتير بتشكر فيه


----------



## eng_mhem (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا قررت ان اضع رد على هذا البموضوع فقط للانصاف 
الاكادميه المصريه للحام و ان كانت ليست على انحو المرجو ولكنها من الاماكن الثقه و الجيده فى مجال التفتيش على الحام و المعتمده من هيئات عالميه متخصصه فى نفس المجال, و يكفينا انها تجربه مصريه نمامل ان تتكرر فى مجالات اخرى
و بالنسبه لاسعار الكرسات , اعتقد مش غاليه بالمقارنه باماكن تانيه و يجب الا ننسا ان انها ملك لمؤسسه خاصه يعنى هدفها الاول الربح طبعا مع احترامنا من اهداف النفع العام الاخرى ولا ننكر وجودها 
و للعلم انا كنت من اوائل التدربين فى الاكادميه ولا انكر قدر كبير من الاستفاده و ان كنت لا اعمل فى مجال اللحام حاليا
و الله الموفق


----------



## islam2a (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا eng_mohem على ردك
وعلى فكرة انا شايف ان رأيك زى رأيى من حيث المضمون
لاكن طبعا مفيش مشكلى ان يكون فى ناس متعارضة فى هذا الرأى
كل شخص ولة رأى .. ودى حرية التعبير
وربنا يوفق الجميع
وشكرا لكل الناس اللى بتشارك فى الموضوع


----------



## حسن أبو غزاله (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بالنسبه لهذا الموضوع أنا شايف إن أى مكان أخد منه الدورات مع الآخذ فى الإعتبار سمعة المكان والإستفاده من تجارب الآخرين ولكن فيه شئ تانى وهو إن بعد ما باخد الدورة لازم أكون عارف إن أخد الدورة ما هو إلا تفتح المجال وعليك أنت الباقى بمعنى سواء كان المكان كويس أو العكس ففيه دورى الشخصى فى تقوية ما تم تدريسه لآصل إلى أعلى شئ وأرجو أن لا نعتمد إعتماد كلى على التلقين فما هو إلا فتح طريق وعليك أنت أن تكمل الطريق كما تشاء وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## بهاءالدين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بردة اخدت كورس فى الاكاديمية وللاسف كنت انا الوسيط لاكتر من 30 واحد من اصحابى ياخدوا معايا الكورس دة ومع احترامى لكل اللى شغالين فى الاكاديمية اكتر حاجة استفدناها فى الاكاديمية البقسماط اللى كنا بناكلة الصبح مع الشاى انما علم مظنش اكتر من اللى خدناه فى الكليه 
وبالنسبة للاخ فاروق ربنا يسامحه شفناه مرة قعد معانا نص ساعه ومشفناهوش تانى 
فارجو من اى اخ ووالله عن تجربة انه يفكر مرتين تلاته قبل ما يروح الاكاديمية ولو ضاقت بيك الدنيا ولازم تروح الاكاديمية اطلب اى محاضر تانى غير المهندس فاروق ومش هتندم والله


----------



## aboalzooz2002 (5 فبراير 2009)

*اكاديمية اللحام*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بالنسبه لهذا الموضوع
اجو افادتي عن احسن الكورسات الي الواحد ممكن ادرسها بالاكاديمية وممكن استفيد منها في الحياه العملية
وما هي اسعار الكورسات
*


----------



## كامل امين (24 أبريل 2009)

الحمد لله على كل شئ
انا عايز اعمل بحث في اللحام بالمونه


----------



## الدموع الحزين (16 مايو 2009)

انا مع الاخ بهاء الدين في الموضع
حتي الان لم ناخذ الشهادة التخرج
بسال الاخ بهاء الدين دة اسمك ولا اسم حد تعرف في الدور


----------



## mohkoraym (16 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة اولا احب اقول ان اخذ الكورسات هكذا بطريقة عشوائية خطأ كبير لان لازم تحدد اولا انت عيز تتخصص فى ايه لان فى كورسات مفيدة جدا فى تخصصات اخرى عديدة ثانيا احب اقول للى حابب مجال اللحام فأن افضل مكان فى مصر هو معهد التبين للفلزات لان ده بيدى شهادة مهندس لحام دولى من فرنسا وهو الفرع الوحيد اللى موجود فى الشرق الاوسط التابع لمعهد اللحام الدولى


----------



## ملك الظلام (17 مايو 2009)

أنا سألت عن الاسعار وقلولي أنها ب1200 دولار لدورتين و2400 للدورتين الباقية ويعني ممكن تكلف حوالي 5800 دولار شهادة مفتش اللحام ويعني السفرة حتاخذ حوالي 35000 الى 45000 ريال سعودي وبعد تفكير قلت أخذها في بريطانيا أفضل مع شوية انجليزي + الدورات ما راح تكلفني المبلغ هذا وإن شاء الله بأرتب أموري على السفر لبريطانيا متى ما حصلت وقت فاضي .......
بس كمان ممكن تقولولي أفضل مكان للدورات اللحام في مصر غير المعهد هذا لأنو غالي مرة وأسعاره معانا أوروبية 
ويمكن أوربا أرخص شوية منو


----------



## سامح إبراهيم (17 مايو 2009)

من الاخر يا جماعة اللى عاوز ياخد شهادة من twi معترف بيها يروح الاكادمية و اللى عاوز علم ييدور على مكان تانى يعطيه علم و إن كان عاوز الاتنين يدفع فلوس فى الاتنين و يمشى فى الاتنين شكرا


----------



## sayedkhater2 (18 مايو 2009)

اشتغل الاول وبعدين كل واحد يعرف هو محتاج دورات ف ايه بالضبط.
لان سوق العمل المتاح غير الى احنا بنخدة من كورسات بعد الكليه مباشراً.
نصيحة ابحث الاول عن عمل ؟ 
والله الموفق


----------



## buk88 (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يشباب
انا عايز اعرف اسعار الدورات بتاعت اللحام في الاكادميه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## mohammed_010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## أمير صبحي (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

سأرفق لكم جميع البيانات الخاصة بأكاديمية اللحام المصرية 

بيانات الدورات التدريبية فى أكاديمية اللحام المصرية لراغبي أخذ الدورات المعتمدة هناك 

وكذلك بيانات الإتصال بهم والوصول اليهم

أتمنى الإستفادة للجميع 


تحياتي 


​


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## أمير صبحي (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

 إليكم إخواني بيان مُفصل بجميع الدورات المعتمدة لدى الأكاديمية المصرية للحام ..























تابع أسفله بيان الدورات المُفصل ..

7

7



​


----------



## أمير صبحي (22 أبريل 2010)

*تابع بيان الدورات*


----------



## أمير صبحي (22 أبريل 2010)

*تابع بيان الدورات*




















 لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

 بارك الله بكم جميعا ً  

 تحياتي​


----------



## عاشق العفاسى (3 أغسطس 2010)

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته _
_الأخوه الأفاضل _
_الحمد لله انى وجدت ناس أخدت الدورة ، أنا ف أمس الحاجه لحد أخد الدورة دى ، اللى عايز أعرفه أنا سمعت انها كذا ليفيل ، كام ليفيل بالظبط ؟ ، و ايه سعر الليفيل ؟ ، و مدة الليفيل كام ؟ ، وفرص العمل بعد كده ايه ظروفها ؟ _
_أرجو الرد من الاخوه اللى أخدوها ، جزاكم الله خير_


----------



## عاشق العفاسى (3 أغسطس 2010)

_برنامج الدورات الخاص ب 2011_ , ممكن نحصل عليه ازاى ؟؟؟


----------

